# Eyes?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey all, I just wanted to ask about my fishes eyes. He's a solid red VT, and his eyes have the black pupil in the middle, but the top half is red and the bottom half is silvery-white, on both eyes, he eats is food well, but I wanted to know if his eyes are normal? Thanks!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah its probably his colouring.. Bettas have eye colours according to their body.. I have some with red around, some have gold and blue.. It varies  As long as the black bit is clear and has nothing over it, there is no problem...


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Totally normal. Lots of bettas have split eye colors. My late betta, Eastwood, was a spotted red betta and had eyes that were red and light blue:










Then my other late betta, Whisper, had eyes that were silver with a white dot:









eye color just reflects their general body-color.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, both of you! Caroro, my bettas eyes look exactly like Eastwoods, except the top is maroon since he's like blood colored. Thanks again!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

betta eyes aer amazing things. :d i've had some bettas with one color eyes(not counting the black pupil), some with two color, and Theo, who has cloudy eyes. x: almost all white, poor guy! my favorites would have to be Zach, my first ever, who had white and blue eyes, and Caroline's, who are baby blue. <3


----------

